# Are Vans Auras Heat Moldable?



## renderen (Mar 25, 2015)

Basically the title. I just got a new pair of 2013 Vans Aura's. The size is perfect but the mold isn't. It puts a hot spot on my foot and I'd love to be able to just mold it to my feet. Is this possible?
Thanks!


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

yes.

but just because they are the correct size does not mean they are the correct fit.


----------

